# Bann with Christ: Catholics are not our Brothers!!!



## sealdaSupralapsarian (Sep 25, 2009)

It's finally here..... 

SoundClick artist: seal da Zeal - Expanding Christ Kingdom in both his the Physical and Spiritual Reign. His Will be done on Earth as

Grace and Peace,
seal


----------



## sealdaSupralapsarian (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow....over 60 views. No comments? I hope you are enjoying the song. I will be posting the Lyrics up shortly.

Grace and Peace,
seal


----------



## PointingToChrist (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Seal,

Please post the lyrics!


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm not really a fan of rap. In fact I'm not a fan at all.

I can't make out the words. 

I don't know whether rap is a suitable medium for getting the message of the Gospel over to some types of people. Maybe?

Certainly rap/rock/etc should be kept out of New Covenant worship services.


----------



## Hamalas (Sep 26, 2009)

Sounds good! (I also liked your other songs, nice shout-out for Ron Paul and Thomas Sowell)  



> I'm not really a fan of rap. In fact I'm not a fan at all.
> 
> I can't make out the words.
> 
> ...



I can certainly appreciate your view, (it is to some extent a matter of taste of course) but I don't think he is proposing these songs for corporate worship. Obviously certain genres lend themselves well to corporate singing, and rap is not one of them. However, it does make for great music in the car or just throughout daily life. It is not my favorite style of music, but I do enjoy it. In many ways good rap has a lot in common with good hymns. Both are content-rich and loaded with deep theology and well thought out phrases. As far as understanding the words goes, that just takes time and practice. 

Thanks again Seal!


----------



## Edward (Sep 26, 2009)

sealdaSupralapsarian said:


> Wow....over 60 views. No comments?
> 
> Grace and Peace,
> seal



Have a nice weekend.


----------



## sealdaSupralapsarian (Sep 26, 2009)

Richard Tallach said:


> I'm not really a fan of rap. In fact I'm not a fan at all.
> 
> I can't make out the words.
> 
> ...



As Hamalas said...I am not adovocating that you play my song during your Sunday Morning worship. I mean, some of those people may suffer a heart attack from the Bass and Boom Bap of the song. And if your Presbytery or Baptist set up is like any of the one's I have been to it would be highly inappropriate.

Me and my crew down here are activist. We try to invade culture and genres with Truth they won't hear otherwise. Nor will we wait on the Institutional Church to get the message out. We'll take it to them.

I think we've had this talk once before.

Thanks for listening.

Grace and Peace,
seal


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 29, 2009)

Grace and peace to you brother, and keep rapping away in your godly manner.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Sep 29, 2009)

Ill take a look when I get home.


----------



## Southern Twang (Sep 29, 2009)

Like what I'm hearing...rap on brother!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Sep 29, 2009)

Good Job brother!,let your light shine!


----------

